# Has anyone stayed at a TS in Goa?



## kkan (Dec 11, 2005)

Has anyone stayed at a TS in Goa, India?  I was wondering which one and wondering also if it was nice.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 13, 2005)

I have seen a number of these weeks on DAE and had thought myself about looking into an exchange there.  My wife has been to India, but I never have.  Goa used to be the biggest piece of Portugeese India before Nehru invaded and conquered it in the 1950s.  It should be an interesting blend of cultures.


----------



## kkan (Dec 13, 2005)

I have been to Goa many years ago but did not stay in a TS (didn't know they existed).  Goa has interesting beach towns and several large resorts (club med ?).  I don't recall finding any remaining Portugese, but cultural influences remain.  English is widely spoken and it is easy for a tourist to get around.  Everything is unbelieveably cheap once you leave the resort area.


----------

